# Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fischen



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich wegen folgenden Beitrags recht heftig angegriffen:



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe voriges Jahr persönlich einen Angler beim Verein gemeldet, der einen Zander nachweislich über 24 Stunden gehältert hatte.
> Ergebnis: Sofortiger Einzug des Erlaubnisscheins und Ausschluss auf der nächsten Vorstandssitzung. Auf eine Anzeige wurde nach längerer Diskussion aus sozialen Gründen verzichtet.


 
Einige Leute waren hier der Meinung, dass der Einzug des Erlaubnisscheines nicht rechtmäßig war, da eine Hälterung auch über so eine lange Zeit gesetzeskonform ist, wenn der Angler so lange durchgehend angelt.

Ich habe darauf hin folgende Anfrage an das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> in meinem angelischen Umfeld gibt es eine gewisse Verunsicherung zu den durch das Bayerische Fischereigesetz und seine Ausführungsverordnung gesetzten Rahmenbedingungen bzgl. der Hälterung von Fischen beim Angeln.
> 
> ...


 
Hier nun die Antwort:



> Ihre Mail wurde an uns als zuständiges Fachreferat weitergeleitet.
> Wir beziehen uns bei den folgenden Äußerungen ausschließlich auf die Situation einer Hälterung im Setzkescher während des Fischens mit der Handangel. Eine Hälterung z.B. in Kunststoff- oder Betonbecken ist hier nicht angesprochen.
> Wie Sie richtig schreiben, lässt § 20 AVBayFiG die Hälterung geangelter Fische in geräumigen und knotenfreien Setzkeschern zu. Die Hälterungsdauer ist auf das geringstmögliche Maß zu beschränken.
> Die ältere Rechtssprechung lehnt jede Art von Setzkescherverwendung aus Tierschutzgründen ab. Demgegenüber lassen jüngere Gerichtsurteile eine solche Hälterung zu, wenn die Belastungen des Fisches gering und tierschutzrechtlich vertretbar sind. Es müssen also nachvollziehbare Gründe für eine Hälterung gegeben sein. Die Bedingung des § 20, eine geringstmögliche Dauer zu ermöglichen, ist auch unter diesem Aspekt zu sehen. Das heißt, dass z.B. das ungestörte, lang andauernde Angelvergnügen allein kein ausreichender Grund für eine 24 Stunden lange Hälterung ist.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Krickfan
Mal ne Frage von nem alten Mann:
Was erwartest Du jetzt aufgrund der Antwort des Ministeriums? Die hättste Dir doch selber geben können.
Zu der Vorgeschichte, tut mir ( nicht) leid, kein Verständnis
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> Selbst, wenn Schmerzen und Schäden auszuschließen sind, bleibt immer noch die Frage des Leidens. Es bleibt zur Beurteilung nur, menschliches Empfinden auf den Fisch zu übertragen; und das ist sehr fragwürdig


Da haben die wohl mal tatsächlich Juristen gefragt ;-))


----------



## antonio (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

du hast den leuten mit deiner fragestellung schon die antwort in den mund gelegt.
hast du jetzt ne andere antwort ertwartet?
zu deinem ansch...... anderer angler, bei mir wärst du da an den richtigen geraten.

antonio


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> du hast den leuten mit deiner fragestellung schon die antwort in den mund gelegt.
> hast du jetzt ne andere antwort ertwartet?
> zu deinem ansch...... anderer angler, bei mir wärst du da an den richtigen geraten.
> 
> antonio


#q

Ich würde sofort jeden Angler der einen Zander 24h "hältert" bei der Polizei/dem Verein oder sonstiges melden! 

Was würdest denn machen, wenn ich an "jemanden wie dich" geraten würde? |bla:


----------



## gründler (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

In NDS gab es auch ein/zwei/drei schlaue Herren,da hat man auch beim Ministerium angefragt.

Das Ministerium hat auch reagiert (Laves),vorher wahr alles Super geregelt,nach der Stellungnahme

= Setzkescherverbot.

http://www.asv-spaden.de/Teil2.pdf

Und hier die Antwort:
http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pdf/setzkescher_merkblatt.pdf


Diesen Herren die da nachfragten sind nun unzählige Vereine Angler...in NDS wirklich sehr sehr sehr sehr Dankbar.









kein lg,kein mfg,kein winke smile.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Krickfan
> Mal ne Frage von nem alten Mann:
> Was erwartest Du jetzt aufgrund der Antwort des Ministeriums? Die hättste Dir doch selber geben können.


 
Ich bin aber nicht das Ministerium. Ich denke schon, dass es für Angler interessant ist, wie die offizielle Auslegung der gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen zur Setzkeschernutzung ist.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Diesen Herren die da nachfragten sind nun unzählige Vereine Angler...in NDS wirklich sehr sehr sehr sehr Dankbar.


 
Ich halte prinzipiell recht wenig davon, sich in Grauzonen rumzudrücken, weil Nachfragen die falschen Antworten bringen könnten.

Du kannst an vielen Diskussionen hier im Board erkennen, wie groß die Verunsicherung ist, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Es ist ja teilweise nicht mal klar, welche Gesetze eigentlich für Angler gelten.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> #q
> 
> Ich würde sofort jeden Angler der einen Zander 24h "hältert" bei der Polizei/dem Verein oder sonstiges melden!
> 
> Was würdest denn machen, wenn ich an "jemanden wie dich" geraten würde? |bla:



das erfährst du, wenn es so weit sein sollte#h
nun erzähl mal was so schlimm am hältern ist, daß du andere dafür ansch....

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Nennt man solche 'Einzel-Attentäter auf eigene Faust' nicht neuerdings 'einsame Wölfe'?
#d #q #d


----------



## Seele (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Ich wäre froh wenn ich Köfis hälter dürfte, aber nicht mal das ist erlaubt. 

Find ich ganz schön bescheuert einen gleich hinzuhängen weil er mal ein Fischlein hältert. Hoffe du handelst immer nach Gesetz, nicht nur beim Angeln. 
Man hätte es ihm auch privat sagen können bevor man so einen Aufstand macht.


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> das erfährst du, wenn es so weit sein sollte#h
> nun erzähl mal was so schlimm am hältern ist, daß du andere dafür ansch....
> 
> antonio



Na hoffentlich wird es niemals soweit kommen :l

Das ich Ihn direkt "melden" würde ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben, aber ihn wenigstens mal drauf ansprechen ist ja wohl das mindeste...

Was daran schlimm ist? Für dich nichts, dass mal sicher aber wie es dem Fisch ergeht darum gehts doch. Wenn man ihn für 1 - 2 h hältert OK! aber 24h ? Ich bitte dich, denkste wirklich der Fisch fühlt sich wohl bzw. hat keinen Stress? 

Warum tötet man den Fisch nicht einfach sobald man ihn gefangen hat? Jeder Angler sollte doch in der Lage sein, den Fisch abzustechen und in eine Kühlbox o.ä. zu packen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



seele schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich Köfis hälter dürfte, aber nicht mal das ist erlaubt.


 
Gerade bei Köderfischen leuchtet mir Hälterung überhaupt nicht ein. Zurücksetzen darfst Du sie nach dem Angeln laut Gesetz eh nicht, Du musst sie also letztendlich eh töten, und zum Fischen müssen sie tot sein. 

Warum willst Du sie also hältern?


----------



## Syntac (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Servus, 

wie schon ein Vorposter geschrieben hatte, wurde die Antwort schon teilweise in den Mund gelegt... 

Hätte man geschrieben:

"Da der (selbstverständlich knotenfreie) Setzkescher sehr geräumig war,  der Fisch darin alleine gehältert wurde, und der Setzkescher im Schatten  unter einem ins Wasser hängenden Baum im tiefen Wasser angebracht  wurde, und der Fisch dadurch genügend Bewegungsfreiheit hatte, und  keines Falls direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt war, ist für mich  eine Hälterung unter diesen Umständen durchaus vorzustellen."

(o.k., evtl. in 2 Sätze aufgeteilt  )

...wäre die Antwort u. U. ganz anders ausgefallen. 

Zur Voraktion sage ich auch mal lieber nichts...

MINDESTENS (!) genauso interessant finde ich aber, dass in der Antwort zweimal das Wort
*
"Angelvergnügen"* (!) gebraucht wurde. Und das auch noch in Bayern! 
Der einzig rechtfertigende Grund ist doch ausschließlich der Nahrungserwerb 

Gruß?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Du kannst an vielen Diskussionen hier im Board erkennen, wie groß die Verunsicherung ist, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Es ist ja teilweise nicht mal klar, welche Gesetze eigentlich für Angler gelten.



Der Einzige der verunsichert war, bist doch Du. Ansonsten hab ich zwar kontroverse, aber keinesfalls verunsicherte postings gelesen.



krickfan schrieb:


> Gerade bei Köderfischen leuchtet mir Hälterung überhaupt nicht ein. Zurücksetzen darfst Du sie nach dem Angeln laut Gesetz eh nicht, Du musst sie also letztendlich eh töten, und zum Fischen müssen sie tot sein.
> 
> Warum willst Du sie also hältern?



Natürlich hältere ich Köderfische. Ich töte nur diejenigen, die ich zum fischen brauche, der Rest darf nach dem Angeln wieder schwimmen.
Einen Fisch zu töten, den ich weder essen mag, noch dessen Verwendung als Köderfisch nicht gesichert ist, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. 
Und komm mir nicht mit einfrieren, dass ist meine Privatsache, ob ich unausgenommene Fische in die Kühltruhe lege. 


Abschließend konntest Du keine andere Antwort erwarten, weil Du schon bei der Fragestellung Deine Ansicht preisgegeben und die Antwort somit vorformuliert hast. Keine Behörde würde da anders formulieren, weil sie damit rechnen muss, von einem durchgekanllten Tierschützer Ärger zu bekommen.

Davon ab ist die Aussage Schall und Rauch. Sowas entscheiden im Zweifelsfall Gerichte. Du hast lediglich die Meinung einer Behörde bekommen zu einer Regel, die auslegungsfähig ist.


Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was Du sonst noch alles postest, drängt sich mir der Eindruck einer gewissen Blockwartmentalität immer mehr auf.

Leg Dir die Gesetze so zurecht, wie Du es für richtig hältst, lebe danach und lass den Rest der Welt in Ruhe. 


@Philla

Ich hältere meine Fische so lange ich will. Wenn es sein müsste auch über 24 Stunden. Musste bisher nicht sein, aber ich lass mir das nicht vorschreiben.

Jeder sollte lieber auf sein eigenes Verhallten achten, damit er nicht plötzlich selbst mal von einem "Artgenossen" angeschissen wird.


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Philla
> 
> Ich hältere meine Fische so lange ich will. Wenn es sein müsste auch über 24 Stunden. Musste bisher nicht sein, aber ich lass mir das nicht vorschreiben.
> 
> Jeder sollte lieber auf sein eigenes Verhallten achten, damit er nicht plötzlich selbst mal von einem "Artgenossen" angeschissen wird.



Jedem das seine, aber dann wundert ihr euch warum die PETA pissig auf Angler ist #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, aber dann wundert ihr euch warum die PETA pissig auf Angler ist #c




Nein, wir wundern uns, dass manche Angler der Peta ideologisch näher stehen, als der Angelfischerei. 
Und das schlimmste ist, dass sie sich dessen offenbar gar nicht bewusst sind.


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, wir wundern uns, dass manche Angler der Peta ideologisch näher stehen, als der Angelfischerei.



Wo liest du das heraus? 

Ich finde nur, dass man Fische nicht leiden lassen muss, wenn es vermeidbar wäre! 

Zumal es auch drauf ankommt wie man die Fische hältert, nen 50cm Zander in einem 10 L Eimer, so ähnlich habe ich das hältern vom TE inerpretiert!


----------



## Syntac (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, aber dann wundert ihr euch warum die PETA pissig auf Angler ist #c



Und ich wundere mich, warum manche (spreche jetzt nicht ausdrücklich Dich an) darauf so sehr bedacht sind, dass die Peta nicht pissig auf Angler ist. Das werden die immer sein, da hilft es auch nicht Stück für Stück nachzugeben, im Gegenteil, das machts noch schlimmer.


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Syntac schrieb:


> Und ich wundere mich, warum manche (spreche jetzt nicht ausdrücklich Dich an) darauf so sehr bedacht sind, dass die Peta nicht pissig auf Angler ist. Das werden die immer sein, da hilft es auch nicht Stück für Stück nachzugeben, im Gegenteil, das machts noch schlimmer.



Naja, wenn ich lese Fisch eingeengt über 24h (HÄLTERN)!

Ist es wohl auch nicht Grundlos, dass sie Pissig auf uns Angler sind! 

Aber jetzt ist auch Gut, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und darüber zu diskutieren führt zu nichts.


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich töte nur diejenigen, die ich zum fischen brauche, der Rest darf nach dem Angeln wieder schwimmen.
> Einen Fisch zu töten, den ich weder essen mag, noch dessen Verwendung als Köderfisch nicht gesichert ist, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.



Richtig ist: Ich fange mir nur so viele Köderfische, wie ich sicher zum Angeln auch verwenden kann!

@all
Nen Zander über 24 Std hältern, ist ne Schweinerei!
Ob es aber erforderlich war eine solche Anfrage mit entsprechenden Folgen und der tatsächlich wohl vordergründigen Zielrichtung der eigenen Rechtfertigung seines Verhaltens zu stellen,...na ja, ich erspare mir dazu lieber weitere Worte!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich hältere ich Köderfische. Ich töte nur diejenigen, die ich zum fischen brauche, der Rest darf nach dem Angeln wieder schwimmen.


 
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/AVBayFiG_200710.pdf

§20 Hältern Gefangener Fische
"(1) 1 Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken.
2 Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien
Textilien hergestellt sind. 
*3 In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer*
*zurückgesetzt werden*." 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einen Fisch zu töten, den ich weder essen mag, noch dessen Verwendung als Köderfisch nicht gesichert ist, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
> Und komm mir nicht mit einfrieren, dass ist meine Privatsache, ob ich unausgenommene Fische in die Kühltruhe lege.


 
Mit der Entnahme aus dem Gewässer, und nichts anderes ist eine Hälterung, legst Du fest, dass Du einen Verwendungszweck hast. Dass das Zurücksetzen gehälterter Fische in Bayern explizit verboten ist, habe ich oben zitiert.

Das Tierschutzgesetz zieht hier nicht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hältere meine Fische so lange ich will. Wenn es sein müsste auch über 24 Stunden. Musste bisher nicht sein, aber ich lass mir das nicht vorschreiben.


 
Erst wirfst Du mir vor, mich nicht mit den Gesetzen bzgl. Hälterung auszukennen, da diese Langzeithälterung angeblich zulassen. Jetzt kennst Du die offizielle Position und sagst, Du lässt Dir das nicht vorschreiben. Auch gut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Wo liest du das heraus?
> 
> Ich finde nur, dass man Fische nicht leiden lassen muss, wenn es vermeidbar wäre!
> 
> ...



Davon war keine Rede. Dass man geeignete Setzkescher verwendet, sollte selbstverständlich sein.

<<<<<<<<<<<

Mal Tacheles.

Dass ich werde Zander noch Barsch hältern würde, weiß ich seit ich beide in den Anfangsjahren meiner Angelei recht schnell im (großen und befestigten) Setzkescher habe verrecken sehen. Weiter weiß ich, wie schwer es sein kann, deren Flossenstrahlen aus dem Gewebe zu pulen, damit verhaken die sich u.U. recht ordentlich.

Wenn mich jemand fragt, würde ich ihm genau das sagen.

Glaubt er es nicht, muss er es halt ausprobieren. Vielleicht macht er eine andere Erfahrung. 

Ich brauch keine Behördenköppe, die mir sagen, wie ich mit meinen Fischen umzugehen habe, bin durchaus in der Lage aus eigenen Erfahrungen zu lernen. 

*Ich* muss damit klarkommen, wie ich meine Fische behandle.
Dritte geht das - mit Verlaub - einen Scheixxdreck an. 
Und mich geht es einen Scheixdreck an, wie andere ihre Fische behandeln.


----------



## Syntac (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich lese Fisch eingeengt über 24h (HÄLTERN)!
> 
> Ist es wohl auch nicht Grundlos, dass sie Pissig auf uns Angler sind!
> 
> Aber jetzt ist auch Gut, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und darüber zu diskutieren führt zu nichts.



hm, habe jetzt im Eifer des Gefechtes nirgends was von eingeengt gelesen... 

Ob 24 Stunden bei einem Zander angebracht sind, lass ich jetz auch mal außen vor.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Richtig ist: Ich fange mir nur so viele Köderfische, wie ich sicher zum Angeln auch verwenden kann!



Stimmt, aber es ist schon vorgekommen, dass ich nur einen Köfi brauchte weil kein Biß erfolgte.
Die anderen zwei dürfen dann weiterleben.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> du hast den leuten mit deiner fragestellung schon die antwort in den mund gelegt.
> hast du jetzt ne andere antwort ertwartet?
> zu deinem ansch...... anderer angler, bei mir wärst du da an den richtigen geraten.
> 
> antonio



Da bin ich mit Antonio dacor!
In meinem Verein wärest du derjenige gewesen, dem man nahegelegt hätte, sich vielleicht nach gleichgesinnten Kumpels umzusehen!
Mit anderen Worten Tschüs!!!

Es ist erst ein paar Jahre her, dass ich ohne Auto am Wasser
war (ca.40km weg) und des öfteren Hechte z.B, in meinem geräumigen
Setzkescher gehältert habe!
Dieses bis zu drei Tagen lang und dannach hätte man sie eigentlich auch wieder releasen können, die waren taufrisch und hatten noch nicht mal
irgendwelche Schleimhautverletzungen.
Den Setzkescher richtig abgespannt (wagerecht) und entweder unter meinem Boot, oder direkt an der Schilfkante, stehen die da vollkommen ruhig drin und warten auf ihr Ende als Fillet.
Berufsfischer machen dieses im übrigen auch, warum sollte man dies als Angler eben nicht tun!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Erst wirfst Du mir vor, mich nicht mit den Gesetzen bzgl. Hälterung auszukennen, da diese Langzeithälterung angeblich zulassen. Jetzt kennst Du die offizielle Position und sagst, Du lässt Dir das nicht vorschreiben. Auch gut.



Was für eine offizielle Position. Du hast lediglich die Meinung eine Behörde zu einer auslegungsfähigen Frage. Und da hast Du bei der Fragestellung die erwünschte Antwort schon vorgegeben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Auch was die Behörde von sich gibt ist keine Rechtsprechung und in keinem Gesetz festgelegt.



Danke Wolle,

diese Behördenhörigkeit in unserem Land wird langsam bedenklich. 

Es gibt tatsächlich immer mehr Menschen die glauben vorbehaltlos, was eine Behörde von sich gibt.


----------



## Kauli11 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Deutschland=Behördenland!!!!

Hoch lebe die Bürokratie.#q

...und die Leute,die denen zuarbeiten werden leider immer mehr. ( selbsternannte Hilfssherrifs ).#d

Einfach nur traurig.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Als Vereinsvorsitztender hätte ich den Typ aus dem Verein geschmissen, zumal er das noch in einem Board breit getreten hat und letztendlich nach meiner Meinung die Anglerschaft geschädigt hat...


 


Kauli11 schrieb:


> ...und die Leute,die denen zuarbeiten werden leider immer mehr. ( selbsternannte Hilfssherrifs ).
> Einfach nur traurig.


 
*Danke! An Beide!*
|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Schlage vor solch einem Spezialisten den Account zu streichen bevor er hier noch mehr Futter für Peta und Co. produziert!
> 
> Wolle


 
Das Futter produzieren Leute, die Fischen Schmerzempfinden und Leidesfähigkeit absprechen und deshalb meinen, mit den Tieren umgehen zu dürfen, wie sie wollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> Das Futter produzieren Leute, die Fischen Schmerzempfinden und  Leidesfähigkeit absprechen und deshalb meinen, mit den Tieren umgehen zu  dürfen, wie sie wollen.



Ich glaube nicht das dies hier jemand tut, eher ist es so, dass mache Fische derart vermenschlichen und ihnen viel mehr Leidensfähigkeit andichten, als sie haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies hier jemand tut, eher ist es so, dass mache Fische derart vermenschlichen und ihnen viel mehr Leidensfähigkeit andichten, als sie haben!
> 
> Jürgen



Naja, die Behörde scheint nicht zwansgsweise davon auszugehen, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden und bei der Leidensfähigkeit hat ja selbst die Behörde größten Zweifel (das gibts sogar ein juristischers Gebot,welches das übertragen menschlichen Empfindens auf Tiere verbietet,  müsst ich mal nachschauen):


			
				Behördenantwort schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst, wenn Schmerzen und Schäden auszuschließen sind, bleibt immer noch die Frage des Leidens. Es bleibt zur Beurteilung nur, menschliches Empfinden auf den Fisch zu übertragen; und das ist sehr fragwürdig


Aber krickfan weiss das sicherlich besser ;-))


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies hier jemand tut, eher ist es so, dass mache Fische derart vermenschlichen und ihnen viel mehr Leidensfähigkeit andichten, als sie haben!
> 
> Jürgen



Fische können also kaum bis gar nicht Leiden?


----------



## gründler (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Ich hoffe das macht Puplic und zwar so wie anderswo schon geschehen siehe NDS,am besten Setzkescherverbot in ganz Bayern.

Bedanken kann man sich ja dann bei gewissen Leuten,auch Vorstände/Vereine dürfte das doch mehr als freuen.


Ach ja ich vergaß in Bayern darf ja jeder Verein machen wat er will,zwar nicht offiz.aber laut Krickfan ist das ja in Bayern so gang und gebe das jeder Verein seine eigene Regeln hat und sich nicht um Regeln von oben kümmert,hat er ja hier schon öfter geschrieben.


Ich habe das wichtige die letzten Monate auch mal alles gesichert,vieleicht werde ich auch mal nen schreiben aufsetzen.


----------



## Breamhunter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Hier wird ja immer davon gesprochen, daß nicht erwiesen ist ob Fische ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden haben.
Und genau aus diesem Grunde behandele ich meine Fische (nach dem Fang) so als ob sie ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden haben. 
Und jetzt bitte nicht so ein intelligenten Spruch wie: "Dann hör doch ganz auf zu Angeln" #h


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> Fische können also kaum bis gar nicht Leiden?


Da Leidensfähigkeit eine menschliche Eigenschaft ist, ja!
Womit ich nicht bestreiten mag, dass ein gehälterter Fisch nicht eventuell
Stress haben kann, vor allem wenn er nicht richtig gehältert wird.
Na und, ich habe auch manchmal Stress durch schlechte Hälterung in meiner lauten mießen Mietwohnung!
Dies ist aber für mich nicht das primäre Thema hier, sondern das es Leute 
gibt, die ihre Kollegen an*******n, weil sie inzwischen wohl derart vom
Tierschutzgedanken durchtränkt sind, dass sie meinen, ihre verschrobenen Vorstellungen davon, auch nötigenfalls durch Denunziation verwirklichen zu müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

http://ebookbrowse.com/setzkescher-ja-oder-nein-pdf-d92508104


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das macht Puplic und zwar so wie anderswo schon geschehen siehe NDS,am besten Setzkescherverbot in ganz Bayern.



Ich habe das schon public gemacht und das Schreiben an drei Vereinsvorstände verschickt. Auch schon Dankesmails erhalten mit der Nachfrage, ob ich gleich noch zu einem anderen Thema anfragen kann.

Hier ist man nämlich durchaus an Rechtsicherheit interessiert. 

Und um eines klar zu sagen: Alle Vereinsvorstände, die ich kenne, legen größten Wert darauf, sich entsprechend der gesetzlichen Grundlagen zu verhalten. Aus ganz praktischen Gründen. Man wird nämlich sonst nicht mehr bei der Vergabe und Verlängerung von Pachtverträgen für bestimmte Gewässer berücksichtigt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies ist aber für mich nicht das primäre Thema hier, sondern das es Leute
> gibt, die ihre Kollegen an*******n, weil sie inzwischen wohl derart vom
> Tierschutzgedanken durchtränkt sind, dass sie meinen, ihre verschrobenen Vorstellungen davon, auch nötigenfalls durch Denunziation verwirklichen zu müssen!



Den Entzug des Fischereierlaubnisscheins hat der zuständige Vereinsvorstand durchgesetzt, nicht ich. Er hätte meinen Hinweis auch ignorieren können. Hat er aber nicht, weil er die Sache genauso sieht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Warum wundert es mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht das der TE so gehandelt hat wie er seiner Zeit gehandelt hat.#d
Wenn ich seine "Beiträge" hier im AB so lese bestätigt dieses Verhalten meine Meinung die ich von diesem Zeit-GENOSSEN habe voll und ganz.|peinlich|abgelehn

Solche Leute sind die Sargnägel und Totengräber der Angler in Deutschland.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird es niemals soweit kommen :l
> 
> dem würde ich locker entgegensehen
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Genauso schlimm wie die selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs finde ich im übrigen auch diejenigen, die hier den Kopf des Threaderstellers fordern!
Auf beiden Seiten sollte man mal, am besten jeder für sich selbst, darüber nachdenken, ob da in der eigenen Denkweise nicht irgendwas schief läuft!


----------



## Hanns Peter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> *Doch zu Ihrem konkreten Fall eines Zanders und seiner 24stündigen Hälterung.*
> *Die geringstmögliche Dauer ist hier deutlich überschritten. Es ist dem Angler zuzumuten und möglich, dass er den Zander  nach wesentlich kürzerer Dauer tötet und versorgt. Wer auf ein  mindestens 24stündiges Angelvergnügen aus ist, muß in der Lage sein,  entsprechende Schlacht- und Kühleinrichtungen dabei zu haben.*
> *Des Weiteren ist eine so lange Hälterung für den bewegungsaktiven und lichtscheuen Zander eine keineswegs naturnahe Lebensbedingung.*



Mal abgesehen von der "Leidensfähigkeit" und des "Anschxxxxens":

Die für einen 24stündigen Angeltrip notwendige Kühleinrichtung - insbesondere an heißen Sommertagen - möchte ich gerne näher erläutert haben. Kühlbox und entsprechende Akkus helfen nicht wirklich weiter.

Ohne richtige Kühlung ist das Lebensmittel "Fisch" - sorry Thomas, aber im betreffenden Fall ging um einen Küchenfisch - innerhalb kürzester Zeit verdorben. Guten Appetit wünsche ich den Bayern.

Außerdem hätte ich gerne noch gewusst, welche Schlachteinrichtung ich als Angler denn in Bayern benötige, um den Fisch waidgerecht zu töten. In NRW reicht ein gutes Messer dafür (mit dem Griff einen auf den Kopf und mit der Klinge dann den Rest).

Da hat wohl jemand gewerbliches Fischen mit der Freizeitangelei/-fischerei verwechselt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

@ krickfan:


Hast du den Angler mit seinem Zander vorher angesprochen?

Bevor es zu so etwas heftigem, wie eine Anzeige kommt, muss mMn schon viel passieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Philla schrieb:


> Fische können also kaum bis gar nicht Leiden?



Richtig. Bisher konnte niemand die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nachweisen. Das ist bei dem heutigen Stand der Technik und Forschung ein sicheres Zeichen.




Wollebre schrieb:


> Schlage vor solch einem Spezialisten den Account zu streichen bevor er hier noch mehr Futter für Peta und Co. produziert!
> 
> Wolle



Definitiv Nein. Hier wird niemand wegen seiner Ansichten gesperrt, ausschließlich wegen Regelverstößen.

Dabei möchte ich allgemein gleich anführen dass es mir sehr Leid täte, jemanden verwarnen zu müssen, weil er sich gegenüber einem mit etwas komischen Ansichten nicht an die Boardregeln hält. 

So kontroverse Themen können und müssen hart diskutiert werden. Wir sind auch nicht im Mädchenpensionat und der Themenstarter muss mit kräftigem Wind im Gesicht rechnen.
Aber bitte beachtet die Grenzen. Bisher sind einige Beiträge schon auf der Grenze, bitte nicht weiter steigern. ( Gilt auch für mich)


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> @ krickfan:
> 
> 
> Hast du den Angler mit seinem Zander vorher angesprochen?
> ...



Das ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich haben den Typ natürlich angesprochen. Der kam allerdings, vorsichtig gesagt, aus einem anderen Kulturkreis und nahm das sehr persönlich. Die Sache endete in einigen gegenseitig ausgeteilten Faustschlägen (ich hab nicht angefangen). Das eigentliche Problem an der Sache war, dass meine Tochter das vom Auto aus mitbekommen und zu Hause meiner Frau erzählt hat. Das gab dann eine mittlere Ehekrise a la "Was wäre gewesen, wenn der ein Messer gezogen hätte." Womit sie nüchtern betrachtet nicht ganz Unrecht hatte.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Wollebre schrieb:


> nachdem du gepetzt hast und wer weiß wo sonst überall herum geplaudert hast.
> 
> Die Geister gabs schon in der Schulzeit  " Herr Lehrer ich weiß was".
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es immer noch nicht. Ich frage dort an, um das Ergebnis für die Vorstände public zu machen. Die haben letztendlich die Verantwortung in den Vereinen. Oder denkst Du, ich hänge mir die Antworten über das Bett? Wir wollen in den Vereinen Rechtsicherheit haben, so oder so.

Was ist übrigens aus den Anfragen des Anglerboards geworden, z.B. zum Thema Karpfenkorridor?


----------



## Berk (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon public gemacht und das Schreiben an drei Vereinsvorstände verschickt. Auch schon Dankesmails erhalten mit der Nachfrage, ob ich gleich noch zu einem anderen Thema anfragen kann.
> 
> Hier ist man nämlich durchaus an Rechtsicherheit interessiert.
> 
> Und um eines klar zu sagen: Alle Vereinsvorstände, die ich kenne, legen größten Wert darauf, sich entsprechend der gesetzlichen Grundlagen zu verhalten. Aus ganz praktischen Gründen. Man wird nämlich sonst nicht mehr bei der Vergabe und Verlängerung von Pachtverträgen für bestimmte Gewässer berücksichtigt.




In dem Verein, bei dem ich in der Vorstandschaft bin, gibt es einen  Passus in der Satzung (sinngemäß aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert): Wer Anlass  zu Unfrieden gibt und damit das Vereinsleben negativ beeinflußt, kann  ausgeschlossen werden.

Bei dem hier gelesenen Verhalten (anschwärzen, informieren anderer  Vereine/Vorstände etc.) wurde ich das  prüfen...und ggf die Umsetzung des Artikels vollziehen lassen.

Was nicht heissen soll, dass ich das Hältern von Zandern(!) über diesen Zeitraum gut heissen will...eine Abmahnung wärs bei uns wohl* mindestens *geworden!

Natürlich sind wir im Verein auf die Einhaltung der Gesetze bedacht, und  auch äusserst dankbar wenn uns Zuwiederhandlungen o.ä. gemeldet werden! 
Nur dies kann auch ohne ober-lehrerhaftes Verhalten geschehen. Nur genau  das - sorry - sehe ich in diesem Fall ...und genau das führt eben zu  Unfrieden in z.B. Vereinen!

Ach ja was die Rechtsicherheit angeht: wenn bei uns oder in einem der mir bekannten Vereinen (bin in drei und kenne einige andere Vorstände) Unsicherheit  aufkommt- zu einem Thema, welches aktuell im Verein auftritt- nimmt ein Vorstandschaftsmitglied das Telefon in die Hand und  erkundigt sich beim Verband! 

Und noch was: evtl wurde jetzt gerade ein Bärendienst erwiesen: Da es evtl bekannt (3 Vorstände und das Ministerium wissen es schon) ist, in welchem Verein wohl schwarze Schafe sind, wird man evtl nicht mehr für Pachtverlängerungen berücksichtigt. Mal dran gedacht, dass ein nach aussen tragen sich zu einem Knieschuss für den Verein entwickeln kann??


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was ist übrigens aus den Anfragen des Anglerboards geworden, z.B. zum Thema Karpfenkorridor?




Das läuft noch. Da die Fragestellung völlig sachlich und ohne Hinweis auf den Trend einer erwarteten Antwort ist, tun sich Behörden naturgemäß extrem schwer. 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass bereits mehrere Wochen ins Land gezogen sind, sagt alles.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht. Ich frage dort an, um das Ergebnis für die Vorstände public zu machen. Die haben letztendlich die Verantwortung in den Vereinen. Oder denkst Du, ich hänge mir die Antworten über das Bett? Wir wollen in den Vereinen Rechtsicherheit haben, so oder so.



Für wieviele Vereine sprichst Du ? Wer bist Du ? Justitiar der gesamten Bayerischen Vereinswelt?

Das erinnert mich an Hermann Drossee´der seinerzeit den Vereinsvorständen auch alle möglichen juristischen Untergangsszenarien ausgemalt hat. Klar das viele Vorstände den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen.
Das ist alte VDSF-Schule. 

Sorry für erneutes Verbandsgedönse, aber das ist ganz einfach so. 

Davon mal ab kann ich mich noch gut an Sprüche erinnern, dass man in Bayern einen Scheixxdreck um Gesetze gibt und deshalb auch kein Problem im Rücksetzverbot sieht. 
Wie war das, Königlich Bayerisches Amtsgericht ?

Und jetzt heulen plötzlich alle nach dem Mäntelchen von Justitia ?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dabei möchte ich allgemein gleich anführen dass es mir sehr Leid täte, jemanden verwarnen zu müssen, weil er sich gegenüber einem mit etwas komischen Ansichten nicht an die Boardregeln hält.
> 
> So kontroverse Themen können und müssen hart diskutiert werden. Wir sind auch nicht im Mädchenpensionat und der Themenstarter muss mit kräftigem Wind im Gesicht rechnen.
> Aber bitte beachtet die Grenzen. Bisher sind einige Beiträge schon auf der Grenze, bitte nicht weiter steigern. ( Gilt auch für mich)



Mal ganz klare Ansage meinerseits: Ich bin nicht gerade zart beseitet. Hier sollte niemand verwarnt werden, bloß weil er mich mal etwas anmacht. Ich antworte dann schon entsprechend.

Verstehen tue ich viele Leute hier trotzdem nicht. Sich klare Ansagen einzufordern wird als Sargnagel des Angelns bezeichnet und Informationsaustausch mit Vorständen als petzen. Leute, das ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für wieviele Vereine sprichst Du ? Wer bist Du ? Justitiar der gesamten Bayerischen Vereinswelt?
> 
> Das erinnert mich an Hermann Drossee´der seinerzeit den Vereinsvorständen auch alle möglichen juristischen Untergangsszenarien ausgemalt hat. Klar das viele Vorstände den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen.
> Das ist alte VDSF-Schule.



Was ist dein Vorschlag? Um Gottes Willen niemanden fragen wie die Auslegung der Gesetze ist, man könnte sonst die falschen Antworten bekommen?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Davon mal ab kann ich mich noch gut an Sprüche erinnern, dass man in  Bayern einen Scheixxdreck um Gesetze gibt und deshalb auch kein Problem  im Rücksetzverbot sieht.
> Wie war das, Königlich Bayerisches Amtsgericht ?



Es weiß einfach jeder halbwegs gescheite Vorstand, dass er sich jämmerlich in die Nesseln setzt, wenn er das Rücksetzverbot knallhart durchzieht. Die genaue Formulierung des Sachverhaltes, wenn man jemanden zu einer Straftat zwingt (Erzwingung des Tötens eines Fisches ohne Grund), kennen sicher die Experten. Niemand in einer Vorstandschaft hat Lust auf solch eine Anzeige. Oder soll er dann das Interview mit Braun aus der Tasche ziehen ??? 

Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz ist in diesem Punkt einfach nicht durchsetzbar.

Problematisch ist, dass sich vor diesem Hintergrund niemand dafür einsetzt, den Gesetzestext zu ändern.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alleine die Tatsache, dass bereits mehrere Wochen ins Land gezogen sind, sagt alles.



Meine Anfrage lief mehr als 10 Wochen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Berk schrieb:


> Bei dem hier gelesenen Verhalten (anschwärzen, informieren anderer   Vereine/Vorstände etc.) wurde ich das  prüfen...und ggf die Umsetzung  des Artikels vollziehen lassen.



Die Vorstände hängen, positiv gesagt, alle unter einer Decke. Die führen sogar gemeinsam eine schwarze Liste mit Leuten, die mal ausgeschlossen wurden. Da gibt's ganz wenig, was intern bleiben soll und das bleibt dann auch intern.



Berk schrieb:


> Und noch was: evtl wurde jetzt gerade ein Bärendienst erwiesen: Da es evtl bekannt (3 Vorstände und das Ministerium wissen es schon) ist, in welchem Verein wohl schwarze Schafe sind, wird man evtl nicht mehr für Pachtverlängerungen berücksichtigt. Mal dran gedacht, dass ein nach aussen tragen sich zu einem Knieschuss für den Verein entwickeln kann??



Kein Mensch außer der Vorstandschaft, dem Betroffenen und mir weiß von der Sache. Genau aus dem von Dir beschriebenen Grund hat man dem Betroffenen auch klar gesagt, dass er  sich stillschweigend trollen soll. Dafür ist er schließlich auch um eine Anzeige herumgekommen. Und das gleich zweifach. Ich hätte ihn wegen Körperverletzung so was von an den Arsch kriegen können, da wäre das Thema Tierquälerei dagegen ein Furz gewesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

@ krickfan,
das von der Sache nur die von Dir genannten Personen wissen ist ja nun auch vorbei. Auch wenn Du hier keine genauen Angaben zu Ort und den Beteiligten gemacht hast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein Statement, Respekt#6....ich sehe Ralle und all die anderen schon förmlich Zittern und vor Angst Schlottern.  |scardie:|scardie:
> 
> In einem gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht, wir stammen vom Affen ab. Sagst Du UNS die wir vom Affen abstammen auch noch von was Du abstammst?



Stuffel, mit Trollen und Doppelaccounts machen wir kurzen Prozess. Kein Grund zur Aufregung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Habs schon bemerkt und meinen Beitrag entsprechend geändert.


----------



## WK1956 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Davon mal ab kann ich mich noch gut an Sprüche erinnern, dass man in Bayern einen Scheixxdreck um Gesetze gibt und deshalb auch kein Problem im Rücksetzverbot sieht.
> Wie war das, Königlich Bayerisches Amtsgericht ?
> 
> Und jetzt heulen plötzlich alle nach dem Mäntelchen von Justitia ?


 
wer heult denn alles?
Nur weil hier einer rumheult muß man nicht verallgemeinern.
Wir kommen in Bayern glaub ich ganz gut zurecht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ krickfan,
> das von der Sache nur die von Dir genannten Personen wissen ist ja nun auch vorbei. Auch wenn Du hier keine genauen Angaben zu Ort und den Beteiligten gemacht hast.



Wichtig ist, dass der Verein, in dem so was passiert, möglichst nicht bekannt wird. Gerade beim Thema Tierschutz will niemand in die Schlagzeilen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur in Bayern so ein sensibles Problem ist. Aber wie Berk schon geschrieben hat: Wenn die Gemeinden einen Verein abgestempelt haben, kommt er bei keinen Pachtausschreibungen mehr zum Zug.


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Berk schrieb:


> In dem Verein, bei dem ich in der Vorstandschaft bin, gibt es einen  Passus in der Satzung (sinngemäß aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert): Wer Anlass  zu Unfrieden gibt und damit das Vereinsleben negativ beeinflußt, kann  ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Bei dem hier gelesenen Verhalten (anschwärzen, informieren anderer  Vereine/Vorstände etc.) wurde ich das  prüfen...und ggf die Umsetzung des Artikels vollziehen lassen.



Eine solche Anwendung halte ich im Übrigen für einen gehörigen Akt eines Machtmissbrauches/Willkür, der nicht in Übereinstimmung mit dem Sinn und Zweck dieser Satzungsvorschriften steht!

Zu berücksichtigen ist nämlich immer noch, wenn und vor was soll die Satzung schützen, denjenigen, der sich daran hält oder denjenigen der dagegen verstößt?

Formal befindet sich krickfan, trotz des nachvollziehbaren Unmutes, nämlich auf der Grundlage der Satzung. 

Grundsätzlich hat auch jeder Vorstand ein Interesse, nein sogar eine satzungsrechtliche Verpflichtung den Mitgliedern gegenüber, Satzungsverstößen nachzugehen! 
Das müsste er sich bei einer solchen Entscheidung in der Abwägung entgegenhalten lassen.

So ne Entscheidung eines Vorstandes würde daher jedes Gericht  kassieren!


----------



## Berk (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine solche Anwendung halte ich im Übrigen für einen gehörigen Akt eines Machtmissbrauches/Willkür, der nicht in Übereinstimmung mit dem Sinn und Zweck dieser Satzungsvorschriften steht!
> 
> Zu berücksichtigen ist nämlich immer noch, wenn und vor was soll die Satzung schützen, denjenigen, der sich daran hält oder denjenigen der dagegen verstößt?
> 
> ...



Richtig...genau dem evtl und zu prüfenden Verstoß wird ja auch nachgegangen- und dann auch gehandelt- hab ich nicht anders geschrieben. 
Aber wozu ist dann noch das Nachspiel notwendig? Warum das informieren der anderen Vereine? Damit endlich jeder weiss was in Verein XY evtl schiefgelaufen ist? Damit jeder belehrt werden kann?

In der Mitgliederversammlung wird der Vorstand gewählt- er sollte den Verein nach aussen repräsentieren- man redet schliesslich vereinsübergreifend.

Mal ein Beispiel wie schnell sowas schädigend wirken kann: Unser "Ortsjäger" arbeit mit dem ersten Vorstand des Nachbarvereines zusammen. Unser Verpächter ist Jäger...wie lange dauert es bis er das weiss? Was wäre nun besser- wenn mein "erster" das mal anbringt oder wenn es so nach aussen getrangen wird per Mail?

Lasst die gewählten Jungs doch ihren Job machen...und nicht nur auf irgendwelche Aktionen reagieren.

Gerade an den 7Seiten sieht man doch wie sehr das Thema meinungsmässig entzweit...traurig, dass drei/vier Posts nach meinem steht dass es zu Handgreiflichkeiten kam.
Wenn dann noch weiter *nachgetreten* wird a la: "Paragraph x, die Antwort von y und die Antwort der Nachbarvereine sagt, dass ich ganz klar im recht bin" - gibts mächtig böses Blut in nem Verein (nicht nur in nem Forum). Und als Vorstandschaft läufst hinterher- und kannst sich prügelnde Erwachsene einfangen (was ja auch wieder ein klasse Bild abgibt)...deswegen der Passus und evtl die Prüfung dieses...


----------



## Zusser (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Davon mal ab kann ich mich noch gut an Sprüche erinnern, dass man in Bayern einen Scheixxdreck um Gesetze gibt und deshalb auch kein Problem im Rücksetzverbot sieht.


Und ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass der eine oder andere der rechtschaffen Empörten die bayrischen Behörden auf gewisse Vereinswebseiten aufmerksam machen wollte. Diese Vereine hatten angeblich Regelungen in ihren Befischungsrichtlinien, die nach Meinung desjenigen gegen  das Fischereigesetz verstoßen.

Ups, es gab sogar (mindestens) einen Fall, wo das geschehen ist. Es ging darum, ob Forellen zurückgesetz werden dürfen.
Insofern sollten diese Personen doch eher den Ball flach halten... Aber es ist natürlich nicht das Selbe, wenn zwei das Gleiche tun.

Davon ab, Krickfans Vorgehensweise ist unnötig und hilft niemandem. Positiv ausgedrückt. Selbst wenn alles wahr sein sollte, was er berichtet hat.


----------



## mathei (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was ist dein Vorschlag? Um Gottes Willen niemanden fragen wie die Auslegung der Gesetze ist, man könnte sonst die falschen Antworten bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub jetzt versucht hier einer ganz schnell die kurve zu bekommen, nachdem er von ca. 95 % der antworten auf die fr..se bekommen hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Zusser schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass der eine oder andere der rechtschaffen Empörten die bayrischen Behörden auf gewisse Vereinswebseiten aufmerksam machen wollte. Diese Vereine hatten angeblich Regelungen in ihren Befischungsrichtlinien, die nach Meinung desjenigen gegen  das Fischereigesetz verstoßen.
> 
> 
> Ups, es gab sogar (mindestens) einen Fall, wo das geschehen ist. Es ging darum, ob Forellen zurückgesetz werden dürfen.
> ...



Krickfans Vorgehensweise ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer. 

Er ist bestrebt ein auslegungsfähiges Gesetz so manipulativ zu hinterfragen, dass die Antwort zum Nachteil der Angler gereichen kann und scheut auch vor persönlichem anzeigen nicht zurück. 

Das ist Blockwartmentalität in Reinkultur, daran ändert auch die plötzliche Erinnerung an eine Handgreiflichkeit (Klar, das kann man in der Verzweiflung um das Leiden eines Fisches schonmal vergessen) nichts.

Die Hälterungsregel lässt jedem Angler genügend Spielraum, im Rahmen des allgemein üblichen sorglos seine Fische frisch zu halten. Diese verdammte deutsche Mentalität (nicht nur in der Angelfischerei), Gesetze immer weiter zu definieren, in einen immer engeren Rahmen zu stecken, jedes Quentchen Eigenverantwortung zu eliminieren, sorgt nicht nur für einen weiteren Wust an Gesetzen, Erlässen und Ausführungsbestimmungen, sondern auch dafür, dass man als Angler ohne Jurastudium kaum noch sorglos angeln kann. 

Wiederlich wird das Ganze dadurch, dass jeder Verein für seine Gewässer ohne Probleme per Mitgliederbeschluß festlegen kann, wie die detaillierte Umsetzung eines auslegungsfähigen Gesetzes gestaltet wird.

Da kann von mir aus festgelegt werden, dass ein Fisch nur 3 Stunden und 26 Minuten gehältert werden darf wenn die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder das so will.

Und in der nächsten Vereinsversammlung kann man drüber diskutieren, ob die Zeit mit dem Anhieb beginnt, ob die Uhr mit dem Keschern zu ticken beginnt, oder erst ab dem Moment, in dem der Fisch im Setzkescher ist. 

Aber das genügt dem Deutschen Angel-Michel nicht, Nein, er muss vor allem dafür Sorge tragen, dass auch in Nachbarverein, nein in allen Vereine in seinem Bundesland, nur 3 Stunden 26 Minuten gehältert werden darf.

Das ist die Krebsgeschwulst in Deutschlands Angelfischerei.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich glaub jetzt versucht hier einer ganz schnell die kurve zu bekommen, nachdem er von ca. 95 % der antworten auf die fr..se bekommen hat.


 
Ach Gott, da liegst Du völlig daneben.

Ich muss in der Firma auf immer wieder mal Entscheidungen fällen, die 95% der betroffenen Leute nicht verstehen. Und manchmal werden die von meinen Chefs auch kassiert. Leider kommen die gleichen Chefs 3 Monate später meistens auf mich zu und weisen an, es doch auf meine Art zu machen. 

Ich musste übrigens gerade einem neuen Werkstudenten für heute absagen. Sein angedachter Arbeitsplatz steht im falschen Winkel zum Fenster, mit falschem Abstand und falscher Tischhöhe. Der Arbeitsschutz hat das kontrolliert und auf dem Schreiben sind 11 Paragraphen genannt, die einzuhalten sind ...

Wer glaubt, in Deutschland ohne Berücksichtigung der Gesetze vor sich hin wurschteln zu können, fliegt mittelfristig immer auf die Schnauze.


----------



## WK1956 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> ach gott, da liegst du völlig daneben.
> 
> Ich muss in der firma auf immer wieder mal entscheidungen fällen, die 95% der betroffenen leute nicht verstehen. Und manchmal werden die von meinen chefs auch kassiert. Leider kommen die gleichen chefs 3 monate später meistens auf mich zu und weisen an, es doch auf meine art zu machen.
> 
> ...


 

aua.........


----------



## Philla (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Philla*
> 
> 
> ...



Philla!


----------



## flor61 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Für Menschen mit einem gesunden Menschenverstnd bedarf es wie bei der STVO nur den §1. Aber, da ja jeder denkt, nur er hätte Recht, muß alles geregelt werden, auch in der Angelei.
Leider ist es so, daß auch dem gewöhnlichen Angler knallhart vorgeschrieben werden muß, was er darf und was nicht. Was nicht vorgeschrieben wird, wird eben nachgefragt, ob man das denn überhaupt darf. Das dabei so mancher Paragraphenunfug fabriziert wird, das muß keinen verwundern, denn wir sind alle nur Menschen.
Was noch viel notwendiger ist, wäre die knallharte Kontrolle und die daraus folgende Bestrafung. Denn was nutzen Gesetze, die nicht durchgesetzt werden.
Ich für meinen Teil schere mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr um die geschriebenen Paragrafen. Ich lasse da eher den gesunden Menschenverstand walten, womit ich bis jetzt immer, ich meine immer, gut gefahren bin.
Aber, solange wir uns zivilisiert verhalten wollen, bedarf es immer einer gewissen zivilisierten Grundordnung, auch wenn sehr oft der SCHIMMEL durchwiehert.

Petri


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Ich bestimme gar nichts, aber jede Sekunde die der Fisch weniger eingeengt wird, ist mMn eine Stressminderung für den Fisch und somit wie bereits erwähnt "OK"!


aja und wo ist nun die grenze?
genau wegen solcher leute wie dir gibt es eben bundeslandweite setzkescherverbote etc.


i.d.R bereitet man sich doch auf einen Angelausflug vor oder? Vor allem wenn er länger als 2 Stunden geht!

Das kann ja sein, dennoch verdirbst du dir den Fisch nicht, wenn du ihn einfach ins Kühle packst ;-)

achso bei 30 grad wo ist es da kühl?
was willst du denn noch alles vorschreiben, daß sich jeder ne kühlbox zuzulegen hat die bei entsprechenden temperaturen auch nichts mehr nützt.
da? jeder bevor es zum angeln geht ne checkliste abzuarbeiten hat?
vorstellungen haben manche.

antonio


----------



## Philla (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> Ich bestimme gar nichts, aber jede Sekunde die der Fisch weniger eingeengt wird, ist mMn eine Stressminderung für den Fisch und somit wie bereits erwähnt "OK"!
> 
> 
> aja und wo ist nun die grenze?
> ...



- Welche grenze denn? Ich sagte doch bereits, jedem das     seine aber desto kürzer desto besser!

Ich schreibe dir doch nichts vor ich vertrete nur meine Meinung?

- in einer Kühlbox? 
- im schatten
- kaltes Wasser im Schatten

aber so ganz versteh ich nicht was du meinst, wir hatten doch von der Kühlbox gesprochen ^^

Jede 10€ Kühlbox hält die Sachen einigermaßen Kühl wenn man Kühlakkus oder ähnliches benutzt!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Möchte nur kurz anmerken, war seit 1978 bis zu meiner Rente 2007 verantwortlicher Verkaufs- u. Abteilungsleiter bei zwei grosse internationale Firmen. Mit deinem Stil hätte man mich dort nicht so lange beschäftigt....
> 
> Wolle


 
Ich glaube, meine Leute hier sind recht zufrieden mit mir. Verkaufsleitung ist übrigens ein anderes Ding als IT-Leitung.


----------



## Honeyball (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Wir sind hier im "Verbands"-Bereich und diskutieren mehr oder weniger über ein Einzelverhalten.

Ich denke mal, den meisten Menschen (99,999%) auf dieser Welt, ist das Verhalten des bösen Zanderhälterers schittegal.

Das Problem ist doch nur, dass von den restlichen 0,001% der Weltbevölkerung der weitaus größte Teil hier in Deutschland lebt und wir deshalb in Deutschland Themen diskutieren, die im größten Teil der restlichen Welt völlig unbedeutend sind.

Und dann werden die Bürokraten auch noch mit solchen suggestiven Anfragen genervt, wo erstmal 3 Vorgesetzte drüber schauen, damit keiner was antwortet, was Akte oder SternTV 3 Wochen später zu 'nem dicken Skandal hochpushen.
Als wenn wir sonst keine Sorgen und Probleme hätten... #d#d#d

Mach doch mal die gleiche Anfrage 22 mal für Zeiträume von 23, 22, 21, 20, ..., 2 Stunden. Danach wissen wir, welcher Zeitraum für diese eine Behörde noch als "angemessen" betrachtet wird und ab wann nicht mehr. Und das ganze dann bitte an alle bayerischen Landratsämter etc.. Dann können wir hier eine Tabelle für genehmigte Hälterzeiten in Bayern einstellen. Du hast Deine Rechtssicherheit und alles ist wieder friedlich...:m


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, meine Leute hier sind recht zufrieden mit mir. Verkaufsleitung ist übrigens ein anderes Ding als IT-Leitung.



glaubst du es oder weißt du es oder ist das tatsächlich so?
das sind nämlich ganz unterschiedliche möglichkeiten.
ich denke bei dir trifft die erste variante zu.
du stößt hier schon mit deiner art auf größtenteils unverständnis, warum sollte das hier nur so sein?

antonio


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Edit Ralle 24: Grenze überschritten


----------



## Gemini (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich frage dort an, um das Ergebnis für die Vorstände *public* zu machen.



Lieber krickfan.

Dein nun schon wiederholt liederlicher Umgang mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung lies mir einfach keine andere Wahl. 

Ich habe deinen Sprachterrorismus beim Duden und VDS-EV angezeigt!

Ich erhoffe mir durch ein – durch die Schwere deines Vergehens sehr wahrscheinliches – hartes Urteil Rechtschreibsicherheit für uns alle!!!

Wenn es Neues zu berichten gibt werde ich es natürlich hier  *publik* machen!


----------



## gründler (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Da nehm ich ihn mal ausnahmsweise in schutz.

Ich hab zuerst Puplic geschrieben.

Verdonner lieber erst mich......ich geh auch nicht in Berufung.


Könnte mal jemand fragen warum BF's ihre Fische tagelang hältern dürfen,und was da angemessen ist,und wenn wir schon dabei sind Aquarien Zooshops........ach das wird ne lange schreiberei.


#h


----------



## Gemini (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Verdonner lieber erst mich......ich geh auch nicht in Berufung.



Tja Gründler, so ist das mit der Rechtschreibsicherheit fuer alle. 
Und in diesem schweren Fall ist der Rubikon eindeutig ueberschritten worden!


----------



## flor61 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Worum geht es hier eigentlich.
Ich glaube, ein Angler, der einen Zander gehältert hat, wurde von einem Angler angezeigt, weil der Fisch unzumutbar lange gehältert wurde. Früher, als ich noch klein war, wäre Angler Nr. 2 nicht mehr angeln gegangen, dafür hätten Angler gesorgt. "Guck mal, da ist er, der An*******r, und stell dir vor, der hat ...."
Wer soetwas auf diese Art erledigt, der passt genau in dieses von unserer herrschenden Kaste vorgegeben Schema. Blos nicht selber denken, immer fragen, was man darf, und immer schön denunzieren. Bravo
Kümmert euch lieber um die Dreckschweine, die unsere Gewässer zumüllen und alle Angler ins schlechte Licht rücken, da braucht keiner fragen, wieviel Dreck noch zulässig ist.

Petri


----------



## angler1996 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon public gemacht und das Schreiben an drei Vereinsvorstände verschickt. Auch schon Dankesmails erhalten mit der Nachfrage, ob ich gleich noch zu einem anderen Thema anfragen kann.
> 
> Vielleicht war das auch Ironisch gemeint;-))
> 
> ...


 
Ich frage mich, nachdem ich das nochmal gelesen habe, wo da ein Zuwachs an Rechtssicherheit gegeben sein soll?
Da  steht nix ( zum Glück) außer dass 24h anhand der vorgegebenen Kriterien als zu lang erscheinen


----------



## gründler (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



flor61 schrieb:


> Worum geht es hier eigentlich.
> Ich glaube, ein Angler, der einen Zander gehältert hat, wurde von einem Angler angezeigt, weil der Fisch unzumutbar lange gehältert wurde. Früher, als ich noch klein war, wäre Angler Nr. 2 nicht mehr angeln gegangen, dafür hätten Angler gesorgt. "Guck mal, da ist er, der An*******r, und stell dir vor, der hat ...."
> Wer soetwas auf diese Art erledigt, der passt genau in dieses von unserer herrschenden Kaste vorgegeben Schema. Blos nicht selber denken, immer fragen, was man darf, und immer schön denunzieren. Bravo
> Kümmert euch lieber um die Dreckschweine, die unsere Gewässer zumüllen und alle Angler ins schlechte Licht rücken, da braucht keiner fragen, wieviel Dreck noch zulässig ist.
> ...


 
Es wäre ja gar nicht soweit gekommen,wenn der Angler nicht sofort auf Krickfan eingedroschen hätte.....wie er schreibt.

Warum er sagt das es nicht soweit gekommen wäre,wenn er nicht geschlagen worden wäre versteht sich darin,das er dann nochmal der Sicherheit halber beim Ministerium angefragt hat.

Auf ne Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung wurde ja verzichtet,weil die schwere hier eindeutig die Hälterrung von fischen darstellt.

Das Hältern wiederrum ist höher zu bewerten als ein Angriff mit eingehender Körperverletzung auf die eigene Person.


Eigentlich alles ganz einfach......


#h


----------



## Furchi1963 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Viel zuviele Worte um ein Thema, das durch die uneinheitlichen Ländergesetze, niemals Einheitlich enden kann.


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Es wäre ja gar nicht soweit gekommen,wenn der Angler nicht sofort auf Krickfan eingedroschen hätte.....wie er schreibt.
> 
> Warum er sagt das es nicht soweit gekommen wäre,wenn er nicht geschlagen worden wäre versteht sich darin,das er dann nochmal der Sicherheit halber beim Ministerium angefragt hat.
> 
> ...



gründler ich würde diesbezüglich erst mal ne anfrage ans justizministerium machen, damit man dann rechtssicherheit hat.

antonio


----------



## flor61 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles ganz einfach......
> 
> 
> #h


Ahhh-ja, ich dachte schon, etwas falsch verstanden zu haben, deswegen die Nachfrage von mir.
Achso, die Körperverletzung; der Fisch an Angler 1 oder an Angler 2?,

#h

Petri


----------



## gründler (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> gründler ich würde diesbezüglich erst mal ne anfrage ans justizministerium machen, damit man dann rechtssicherheit hat.
> 
> antonio


 

Scheint ja in Mode zu sein......


Tue dir kein Zwang an,ergebniß stellst du dann hier ins AB.


|wavey:


----------



## gründler (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



flor61 schrieb:


> Achso, die Körperverletzung; der Fisch an Angler 1 oder an Angler 2?,
> 
> #h
> 
> Petri


 

Da solltest du nochmal Krickfan zu befragen,warum der Angler mit dem Setzkescher ihn ohne Vorwarnung verdroschen hat oder wollte..etc.,weil er hat ja nicht angefangen wie er schreibt.

Der Zander hat sich derweilen gerade nen schluck Wasser genommen.....was sonst hätte er auch in dieser Ausnahmesituation tun können.


#h


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

rechtsichherheit hat man in der regel erst durch ein rechtskräftiges urteil.

antonio#h


----------



## flor61 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Da solltest du nochmal Krickfan zu befragen,warum der Angler mit dem Setzkescher ihn ohne Vorwarnung verdroschen hat oder wollte..etc.,weil er hat ja nicht angefangen wie er schreibt.
> 
> Der Zander hat sich derweilen gerade nen schluck Wasser genommen.....was sonst hätte er auch in dieser Ausnahmesituation tun können.
> 
> ...



O.k., und danke für die Tränen soeben.
Aber wieder im ernst, man kann doch jetzt zusammenfassen, daß wir den Zander, den wir noch nicht gefangen haben, aber werden, nicht länger als zumutbat im Kescher belassen dürfen, bevor er auf dem Teller landet. Das Gleiche gilt doch jetzt aber auch für Zander die C&R´t werden, damit die nicht einen schlechten Eindruck bekommen und diesen dem Zander mitteilen, den wir ja noch zumutbar hältern wollen, oder so.
Gut daß hier darüber gesprochen wurde.
Ach, ich kenne langjährige Angler, die sind so ehrlich, und sagen, daß sie in ihrem Leben noch nie einen Zander gefangen haben. Ob da wohl auch ´ne Portion Neid eine Rolle spielt?
Ich habe übrigens auch über 30 Jahre gebraucht, um diesem Fisch auf die Schliche zu kommen.

Petri


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



antonio schrieb:


> gründler ich würde diesbezüglich erst mal ne anfrage ans justizministerium machen, damit man dann rechtssicherheit hat.
> 
> antonio



Damit sollte man warten bis nach der Wahl 2013, denn dann könnte sich am politischen Farbenspiel etwas geändert haben und es wären dann die "Richtigen" dran, die sowas auch gleich mal in Gestalt einer einschneidenden Gesetzesvorlage beantworten.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Es gibt ein altes deutsches Sprichwort:

" Der schlimmste Mann im ganzen Land
das ist und bleibt der Denunziant."|bla:


----------



## Furchi1963 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Könnt ihr Überhaupt noch die anderen Seiten der Schreiber hier verstehen, sich mit ihrer Sichtweise gegebenenfalls auseinandersetzen/verstehen oder versucht ihr einfach nur eure eigene Sichtweise rigoros durchzusetzen? 
Ist das jetzt so in Deutschland....unter uns Angler???? Immer mit dem Ellenbogen und wenn er nicht richtig sitzt dann nochmal umso heftiger?

Eure Gegenseitigen Anfeindung machen mich sprachlos, ja still. Eine vernünftige Disskussion sieht anders aus.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Überhaupt noch die anderen Seiten der Schreiber hier verstehen, sich mit ihrer Sichtweise gegebenenfalls auseinandersetzen/verstehen oder versucht ihr einfach nur eure eigene Sichtweise rigoros durchzusetzen?
> Ist das jetzt so in Deutschland....unter uns Angler???? Immer mit dem Ellenbogen und wenn er nicht richtig sitzt dann nochmal umso heftiger?
> 
> Eure Gegenseitigen Anfeindung machen mich sprachlos, ja still. Eine vernünftige Disskussion sieht anders aus.



hatte wir das nicht gerade. frag mal thomas.
" thema " war Angler zeigt Angler an "


----------



## Furchi1963 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hatte wir das nicht gerade. frag mal thomas. " thema " war Angler zeigt Angler an "


 
Und trotzdem nichts gelernt, oder begriffen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Naja, es war ja der VDSF-Präsident selber, der uns da angezeigt hat - Also kein Angler, sondern nach seinem eigenen Verständnis wohl ja ein organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer...

Auch einer der Unterschiede zwischen richtigen Anglern und Sport- und Angelfischern............

Aber dass VDFS-Hörige ihrem Präsidenten da nacheifern, sollte keinen wirklich wundern..


----------



## Furchi1963 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, es war ja der VDSF-Präsident selber, der uns da angezeigt hat - Also kein Angler, sondern nach seinem eigenen Verständnis ja ein organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer...Auch einer der Unterschiede zwischen richtigen Anglern und Sport- und Angelfischern.....
> Aber dass VDFS-Hörige ihrem Präsidenten da nacheifern, sollte keinen wirklich wundern..


 
Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

Wenn ich durch die Jahre meines Lebens so zurück blicke, dann gibt es eins was sich deutlich bei mir manifestiert hat, das man selber für sich und den gegenüber immer fair sein sollte.

Ein schönes Beispiel was ich immer gerne anführe ist: In den späten 70er und 80er Jahren gab es die Inititive "hallo Partner, Dankeschön". Wer also überholt hat, der fuhr danach auf die rechte Spur u andere überholen zu lassen. Heut zu Tage fahren alle links!
Und so sehe ich auch den Umgang mit dem anderen Menschen auch im Forum. Fair bleiben, auch wenn die eigene Meinung nicht immer die eigene ist. 

Ich muss nicht nachleben was uns "angebliche" Präsidenten vorleben. Ich bin Mensch, ich bin Fair zu allen, wenn sie auch Fair zu mir sind.

Junxs, wir haben ein schönes Hobby und lassen uns dieses nicht durch irgend welche Wirrköpfe, ob hier, oder sonstwo Kaputt machen.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, es war ja der VDSF-Präsident selber, der uns da angezeigt hat - Also kein Angler, sondern nach seinem eigenen Verständnis wohl ja ein organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer...
> 
> Auch einer der Unterschiede zwischen richtigen Anglern und Sport- und Angelfischern............
> 
> Aber dass VDFS-Hörige ihrem Präsidenten da nacheifern, sollte keinen wirklich wundern..


 
 |good:
wäre vielleicht jetzt an der zeit vom te etwas zurückzurudern.


----------



## Haydar30 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Ach Bayern. Sehr Arm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> ...Fair bleiben, auch wenn die eigene Meinung nicht immer die eigene ist.....



Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei Dir ist. Bei mir ist die eigene (meine) Meinung immer noch die eigene (meine).


----------



## Ossipeter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*

Lieber arm dran als Bein ab|kopfkrat
Komme mir vor wie am 1. April.
so wird das mit der starken Lobby für Angler nichts. Gut, dass wenigstens das AB immer wieder am Ball bleibt.
Was da oben abläuft geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Furchi1963 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei Dir ist. Bei mir ist die eigene (meine) Meinung immer noch die eigene (meine).


 
Das ist auch OK, aber man muss im über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen und sich (bedingt) anpassen oder seine eigen Meinung im Spiegelbild der anderen halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums zur Langzeithälterung von Fische*



> Gut, dass wenigstens das AB immer wieder am Ball bleibt.


Reine Notwehr halt...........
Mir wärs auch viel lieber, man hätte tolle Verbände und Funktionäre. Und bräuchte sich nicht mit sonem Scheixx abgeben  ;-(((


----------

